# Performa 6320 - collectionneur



## mistik (24 Septembre 2011)

J'ai vu hier du côté de Crêches sur Saône (Mâcon, route de Lyon)  un Performa 6320 avec une imprimante, de la documentation etc. chez _Ready Cash_ pour environ 25  il me semble (à vérifier). 

Pas eu le temps de parler avec le vendeur, donc à voir si ça intéresse.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Ce modèle de Mac est pas très recherché ...


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ce modèle de Mac est pas très recherché ...


Ca y est on me casse tout mon effet ! 

Mais bon si ça intéresse quelques Apple-addicts ...


----------



## iMacounet (24 Septembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Ca y est on me casse tout mon effet !
> 
> Mais bon si ça intéresse quelques Apple-addicts ...


J'avais un 6360 que j'ai donné a un ami collectionneur, et un 6300 dont je ne me sers pas ... (D'ailleurs je le donne aussi!)


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais un 6360 que j'ai donné a un ami collectionneur, et un 6300 dont je ne me sers pas ... (D'ailleurs *je le donne aussi*!)



Ce qui fait toujours moins cher que 25 &#8364; à cette nuance près que le prix comprend une imprimante peut être une LaserWriter mais c'est sans certitude.


----------



## cdbvs (26 Septembre 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Tout dépend aussi de la vitesse du processeur. Si c'est un 75Mhz, 25 Euros c'est pas cher mais est ce que ça vaut plus? En fait!

Bonne soirée et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2011)

Bon pour autant, je ne tenais qu'à vous informer de cette "_occasion_" et non faire un post qui pourrait s'éterniser (mais j'y crois peu et ça n'aurait de toute manière aucun intérêt) donc les modos vous pouvez à votre convenance clore ce sujet purement informatif. 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous et continuez à faire vivre les "_ancêtres_" des Mac actuels.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> Tout dépend aussi de la vitesse du processeur. Si c'est un 75Mhz, 25 Euros c'est pas cher mais est ce que ça vaut plus? En fait!



Ben je ne sais pas si "ça vaut plus", mais je sais que ça n'est pas un "75 Mhz". Le 6320, c'est un PPC 603e à 120 Mhz sur une carte mère à 40 Mhz !


----------



## blade21000 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je recherche de l'aide pour remettre en service un performa 6320.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Cordialement

Blade21000


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

blade21000 a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider ?



Hello,

Ça dépend, si tu donnais les détails du problème, sans doute, mais là, en l'état, à part te dire de le brancher sur le secteur après y avoir connecté écran, clavier et souris, puis d'appuyer sur la touche la plus en haut à droite du clavier après t'âtre assuré que l'interrupteur à l'arrière était bien sur la position "on", on ne va guère pouvoir faire plus


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

A titre informatif, celui dont je parlais en septembre 2011 est parti depuis quelques semaines ... il est vrai qu'à 25  ...


----------



## blade21000 (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Il n'a pas vraiment de problèmes mais je souhaiterais savoir comment le réinitialiser correctement sachant que je n'ai pas les CD.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ça dépend, si tu donnais les détails du problème, sans doute, mais là, en l'état, à part te dire de le brancher sur le secteur après y avoir connecté écran, clavier et souris, puis d'appuyer sur la touche la plus en haut à droite du clavier après t'âtre assuré que l'interrupteur à l'arrière était bien sur la position "on", on ne va guère pouvoir faire plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2012)

Ben sans le CD, ça va être difficile, s'il fonctionne comme ça, je serais toi, je n'irais pas chercher plus loin. Naguère, on pouvait trouver la version française de Mac OS 7.5.3 et de la mise à jour 7.5.5 du système sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple, mais depuis, il ne reste plus que les versions américaines.

En plus, je ne trouve pas trace, ni de "PowerMacintosh", ni de "Performa" 6320, il y a un 5320, et un 6360, et les deux nécessitent un enabler pour utiliser un 7.5.3, ce qui ne te simplifierait pas les choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2012)

cdbvs a dit:


> Tout dépend aussi de la vitesse du processeur. Si c'est un 75Mhz, 25 Euros c'est pas cher mais est ce que ça vaut plus? En fait!



Nan, ça vaut moins : aujourd'hui, à la brocante en face de chez moi, j'ai vu un iMac G3/350 à 10  et un eMac (G4, donc) 1,25 Ghz ou 1,42 Ghz à 50 


----------



## groudon41 (27 Mai 2012)

rhaaa, et moi toujour rien en une bonne 20 aine de vide grenier!

j'y arriverais^^


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben sans le CD, ça va être difficile, s'il fonctionne comme ça, je serais toi, je n'irais pas chercher plus loin. Naguère, on pouvait trouver la version française de Mac OS 7.5.3 et de la mise à jour 7.5.5 du système sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple, mais depuis, il ne reste plus que les versions américaines.
> 
> En plus, je ne trouve pas trace, ni de "PowerMacintosh", ni de "Performa" 6320, il y a un 5320, et un 6360, et les deux nécessitent un enabler pour utiliser un 7.5.3, ce qui ne te simplifierait pas les choses.


Je ne sais pas mais peut être qu'avec *ce fil* cela irait mieux. A vérifier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais peut être qu'avec *ce fil* cela irait mieux. A vérifier.



Pas vraiment



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En plus, je ne trouve pas trace, ni de "PowerMacintosh", ni de "Performa" 6320, il y a un 5320, et un 6360, et *les deux nécessitent un enabler pour utiliser un 7.5.3, ce qui ne te simplifierait pas les choses*.



À moins que tu ne fournisse l'enabler 

Cela dit, en fait, c'est MacTracker qui a tout faux, c'est bien un 6320 : en fait fans la série 53x0/63x0, en plus des 5300/6300, il y avait les 5260/6260, et les 5320/6320 (qui étaient les premiers Performas à bus PCI si je ne m'abuse).


----------

